# mms settings for imate jam longlines



## fullhouse23 (Feb 19, 2008)

I recently purchased the I-mate Jam. I love it but cant find out how to set up the mms settings with longlines wireless. Is there anybody out there that can help me set this up. I have tried for days now


----------

